# Mandi's Wine Rack



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My step daughter turns 40 next month so I made her a wine rack. I made one for her sister and she loves it.

With a little time off from building cabinets, I threw this thing together this weekend. Actually, It was an easy build because I found a new supply of crates at the big orange box store. I already had the individual pieces cut from the first build. All I needed was to cut and fit the center piece from a piece of white pine.

The crate was built using crown staples, so I did also. It looks like it was custom built. 

I stained it with Minwax English Chestnut and Deft Satin.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Mike, that's an interesting implementation of a crate


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Very good reclaimed work. Bill Major


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on..thx for sharing


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice Mike.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Mike.
Very nice job. Long time ago I made something similar to yours with five bottles and many glasses.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice, Mike! Very nice work!!! :happy:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...and you too, Rick.


----------



## rcoups (Nov 16, 2014)

Beautiful. Did you have a pattern for the bottle holder radii or did you lay it out ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

rcoups said:


> Beautiful. Did you have a pattern for the bottle holder radii or did you lay it out ?


No pattern. I just winged it! 

I measured a bottle and laid out the cuts to space them evenly.
The set up works good. The bottle won't slide out.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you...and you too, Rick.


lol thanks Mike . I hate to feel left out


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Three years later and it is still in one piece! :surprise::grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little rack Mike. And you'll get to visit it every Thanksgiving.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Three years later and it is still in one piece! :surprise::grin:


Looks great still Mike , unlike that stuff you buy from the Brick that fall apart the second time you move it .
I can’t believe this thread is three years old already? Dam I’m getting old :laugh2:


----------

